# Trio Stealth Lite 4.3" Internet Tablet Reset



## Master82

I forgot the password on my Trio Stealth Lite 4.3" Internet Tablet. I would like to reset it. I see the word 'reset' with a tiny hole beneath it, and a slightly larger hole near by. I tried using a paper clip on the larger hole to no avail, and the paper clip was too large for the smaller hole. I also read that you can reset by powering down the device and then holding the power and volume up (some websites say volume down) buttons. However, when I turn off the device it turns itself back on within seconds. 

Thank You


----------



## Master82

I found a paper clip small enough to fit in the hole beneath 'reset' and tried it. I read that you must wait 60 seconds before turning on the device to reset it but mine turned on by itself immediately.


----------



## abilenewillson

u could ask here Trio Stealth Lite 4.3 - General info - Android Forums

and try asking to flash a new firmware.


----------

